# Worm/Rbot.RW wie löschen ???



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2004)

Hallo

habe heute Ad Aware laufen lassen........dann ging ein AntiVir Warnfenster auf mit der Meldung: 

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TFTP2556

Enthält Signatur des Wurmes Worm/Rbot.RW

Was mache ich da am besten?? Hab nicht viel Ahnung davon.


Danke,ALEX


----------



## chris47803 (7 November 2004)

löschen.

Dann bitte *meinen Artikel*http://www.pc-hilfe-christian.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=65 lesen.


----------



## Devilfrank (7 November 2004)

Erstmal Grundlagen machen.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5593
Es könnte sich hier um eine Nimda-Variante halten.


----------



## BenTigger (8 November 2004)

Hier kann auch wieder Antivir ( www.free-av.de ) empfohlen werden.

Selbe Datei versuchte sich dieses Wochenende auf meinem Laptop festzusetzen, als ich via Modem ins Internet ging und eine verseuchte Webpage anwählte. Aber Antivir hat sofort Alarm geschlagen und einen Installationsversuch verhindert.


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2004)

Hallo Alex2000 !

Dieser Worm W32/Rbot-NG ist auch unter  Win32.Rbot.gen  oder  W32/Sdbot.worm.gen.i   oder  WORM_RBOT.RW  bekannt.

Es gibt bei Sophos eine detaillierte Beschreibung unter http://www.sophos.com/virusinfo/analyses/w32rbotng.htm.

Falls es dein AV-Scanner nicht schaffen sollte, versuch einen der Free-Onlinescanner.

Hier  http://malware.bul-online.de/av_onlinescan.php  findest du eine Übersicht.

Viel Erfolgl


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

*löschen*

hi leute.
ich habe jetzt schon alles versucht.
über hijack, dann im abgesicherten modus mit escan, antivir und ad-aware. meine regedit scheint jetzt clean zu sein. jedenfalls stehen schonmal keine viren mehr auf der autostart-liste   .

aber escan hat eine datei im ordner "c:/system volume information" gefunden. ich habe allerdings keinen zugriff auf diesen ordner. wie kann ich die datei löschen?
bitte helft mir weiter  :bigcry: 
lg
Efreet


----------



## wolfgang30 (9 Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen, efreet!

Wenn etwas im sog. System Volume Information von AV-Scannern gefunden wird, dann musst Du nur mal kurz die Systemwiederherstellung deaktivieren.

Gehe auf  Arbeitsplatz--->Eigenschaften--->Systemwiederherstellung: dort ein Häkcken setzen bei 
"Systemwiederherstellung auf allen Laufwerken deaktivieren" und dann auf ÜBENEHMEN klicken und mit OK bestätigen.

Dies gilt nur , falls Du ein Windows ME oder XP hast (nur diese haben eine Systemwiederherstellung). Bei den anderen Windowsystemen gibt es das nicht.

Dann wird dort alles gelöscht. Diese System Volume Information ist seitens des Betriebssystems geschützt und  deswegen kann kein AV-Scanner dort was  löschen bzw. drauf zugreifen, sondern nur anzeigen.

Anschliessend wieder die Systemwiederherstellung aktivieren, nicht vergessen.  Kann manchmal ganz nützlich sein, wenn der PC nicht mehr startet und man einen Schritt zurück will.


----------

